# Madone 5.2



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

Are the Bontrager race lite wheels that come on the new Madones just slow, or is it me?


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

it's you


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Definitely not the wheels...


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

LOL, it's you!!!


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

Its the spokes. They are slow spokes....










.............nope it's you.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

You. Fabian Cancellera on a 20lbs steel bike with 32 spoke wheels will still TT better than almost anyone in the pro peloton.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Sorry to say, but it's you.


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

My old Winsor Falkirk, $995 at bikes direct was faster than my new Trek 5.5 pro on flat ground, so to make things even I put the Mavic SL3 wheels from my old windsor on my 5.5 pro, now it is a lot faster I don't know if it is the bontrager wheels or the tires or both, but I really like the ride that the Mavic's have over the bontrager wheels


----------

